# Harry Potter im Kino: Ein Reboot mit neuen Schauspielern ist nicht zwingend nötig



## TenBoe (2. Januar 2023)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Harry Potter im Kino: Ein Reboot mit neuen Schauspielern ist nicht zwingend nötig* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Harry Potter im Kino: Ein Reboot mit neuen Schauspielern ist nicht zwingend nötig*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Zurriburri (2. Januar 2023)

Eine Serie ist der richtige Ansatz. Damit kann man die Geschichte buchgetreu und entsprechend detailliert erzählen - ohne die Filme zu konkurrieren.

Will man einen Hype, wäre Live Action besser als Anime. Castings via TikTok oder andere soziale Medien würden das Netz zum Glühen bringen.


----------



## Maasl (2. Januar 2023)

Ich fand diesen Spiderman Film absolut grauenhaft und furchtbar anzuschauen. Eine Serie halte ich für zu schwer umzusetzen, vor allem kennt die ganze Welt mittlerweile den Ausgang und da wird das Interesse auch eher gering bleiben. Ebenso würden die Darsteller bei einer Realserie zu schnell zu alt für ihre Rollen sein. Ich kann mich auch nicht mit animierten Serien, wie diesen ganzen Star Wars Serien anfreunden. Es sieht für mich einfach billig aus.

Diese Star Wars Serie hatte allerdings den Vorteil, dass interessante Geschichten erzählt worden, die man so noch nicht kannte. Das mit dem 3D finde ich ja auch behämmert. Erstmal ist 3D im privaten Raum fast tot und zweitens eignet sich Harry Potter so wie es im Buch erzählt wird nicht wirklich dafür, weil es nun mal nicht abseits vom Finale in den Büchern nicht gerade viel Action gab.

Man sollte sich einfach lose an diesem Buch vom Theaterstück orientieren. Man sollte blos die Story nicht übernehmen, weil die einfach zusammengeschustert und billig wirkt. Viele würde es interessieren, wie es nach den Hauptteilen weitergeht und wie ein Hogwarts heutzutage aussehen würde. So könnte man auch einen neuen Bösewicht etablieren und nicht schon wieder die Story mit Voldemort durchkauen.


----------



## Lauriiiiausns (2. Januar 2023)

Ich finde es richtig blöd, wenn es einen Neustart gibt.Ich fand die Fantastischen Tierwesen gut.Davon kann es meiner Meinung nach, noch mehrere Teile geben, aber einen Neustart mit neuen Schauspielern und Schauspielerinnen, ist eine richtig dumme Idee wie ich finde.Viele Potterfns werden es nicht feiern.Ich kann den Gedanken dahinter zwar verstehen, denn es wird sicher viel Geld einfließen, da alle Potterfans sich es trotzdem ansehen werden aber dennoch werde ich mich damit nicht anfreunden können.Und dann noch neue Schauspieler : innen.Einfach kacke meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## MarcHammel (2. Januar 2023)

Es braucht keinen Reboot, finde ich. Die Filme sind so gut, wie sie sind. 

Eine Serie, die ein paar Hundert Jahre vor Harry Potter oder einige Jahre danach spielt und in Hogwarts angesiedelt ist, wäre okay.


----------



## Maasl (3. Januar 2023)

Lauriiiiausns schrieb:


> Ich finde es richtig blöd, wenn es einen Neustart gibt.Ich fand die Fantastischen Tierwesen gut.Davon kann es meiner Meinung nach, noch mehrere Teile geben, aber einen Neustart mit neuen Schauspielern und Schauspielerinnen, ist eine richtig dumme Idee wie ich finde.Viele Potterfns werden es nicht feiern.Ich kann den Gedanken dahinter zwar verstehen, denn es wird sicher viel Geld einfließen, da alle Potterfans sich es trotzdem ansehen werden aber dennoch werde ich mich damit nicht anfreunden können.Und dann noch neue Schauspieler : innen.Einfach kacke meiner Meinung nach.


Bei phantastische Tierwesen war für die meisten eben nach Teil 1 schon die Luft raus und ab Teil 2 haben sie die Reihe für mich und einen Großteil der Fans eben derbe gegen die Wand gefahren. Ich habe selten einen Film gesehen, der eine so bescheidene Erzählstruktur hatte wie Teil 2. Teil 3 habe ich mir schon gar nicht mehr angeschaut. Das hole ich vielleicht mal nach, wenn der auf Prime läuft.


----------



## Terracresta (3. Januar 2023)

Reboots, vor allem wenn sie sich nicht stark vom Original unterscheiden, sind ein Zeichen des kreativen Bankrotts. Leider nahmen sie in den letzten 10 Jahren überhand und als jemand der die Originale kennt und auf neue Geschichten (keine Retcons usw.) im jeweiligen Universum hofft, nerven sie nur.

Außerdem werden immer wieder alte, aber geliebte Sachen hervorgekramt, um sie für das Verbreiten der eigenen Weltbilder zu missbrauchen. Ich sage nur "Masters of the Universe: Revelation"...


----------



## Maasl (3. Januar 2023)

Terracresta schrieb:


> Außerdem werden immer wieder alte, aber geliebte Sachen hervorgekramt, um sie für das Verbreiten der eigenen Weltbilder zu missbrauchen. Ich sage nur "Masters of the Universe: Revelation"...


Wenn es ja nur die eine Serie wäre...


----------



## Rookieone (4. Januar 2023)

Maasl schrieb:


> Erstmal ist 3D im privaten Raum fast tot und zweitens eignet sich Harry Potter so wie es im Buch erzählt wird nicht wirklich dafür, weil es nun mal nicht abseits vom Finale in den Büchern nicht gerade viel Action gab.


1. Ja, leider.
2. Aber was hat 3D mit Action zu tun? Ich finde ruhige 3D Szenen sogar viel besser als wilde Action-Kamerafahrten, wo einem dauernd was ins Gesicht explodiert.


----------



## Basileukum (5. Januar 2023)

Klar ist es zwingend nötig, wenn man mehr an den Einnahmen des Neustarts (Harry Potters Kinder gehen auf die Magierschule, kannst ja den Stoff mehr oder weniger kopieren) oder gar einer Neuverfilmung (jetzt richtig gendergerecht, dann schlägt man mal wieder zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe, Ideologie und Schekel) verdient als an dem Verkauf von Blu Rays, DvDs, Streams etc. der alten Schinken, dann ist es aufeinmal "zwingend nötig". Alles andere ist eher naiv zu denken.

Ich fand Harry Potter ja immer shize, da ich mir unter Fantasy eher Herr der Ringe vorstellte. Jahre später hab ich mal die Serie nachgeholt und muß sagen, als Kinderbuch ist der erste Teil ne geile Idee. Hätte so ne Art "Hobbit" werden können, auf den dann halt ein "Silmarillion" und ein "Herr der Ringe" folgt.

Stattdessen wurde es ab Teil 3 halt echt öde und dann im weiteren Verlauf irgend ein Dreck zwischen "Charmed", "Bravo" und "GZSZ". Ich gönn mir da halt die ersten drei Teile aufs Ohr und genieß da. Den Rest gibt es nicht. Ausblenden, das ist das Stichwort. Muß man sich ja nicht immer verkrampft jeden Shize reinziehen, den man da von den Systemhanswürsten in ihrem Geldvermehrungswahn vorgesetzt bekommt. Wie bei Star Wars, Terminator, WoW usw.  Klassisch bleiben Leute. 

Ne Neuauflage ist mir da egal, darf es ruhig geben, solange nur die Konsumschafe damit abgespeißt werden und ich meine Ruhe hab, gönn ich da voll.


----------



## Cakey666 (8. Januar 2023)

Mir kam letztens die Idee (als ich den Harry Podcast von coldmirror nochmal gehört hab), dass sie ja die verworfene Idee von damals umsetzen könnten und es moderner machen bzw in unserer Zeit spielen lassen können, dass die Schüler vielleicht auf eine Standard Highschool gehen und nicht in einem altertümlichen Schloss. Es ist was neues, die Story wird zwar die selbe sein, aber wegen verschiedenen Sachen aus der heutigen Zeit müsste man manche Storyinhalte auch umstrukturieren.
Es würden aber auch viele Leute haten glaube ich, deswegen gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass sie in eine solche Richtung gehen würden.


----------



## Schara (8. Januar 2023)

Ich kann verstehen, warum man ein Reboot möchte, also als Filmstudio. Die Filme waren ja nicht gerade umsatzschwach, und eine neue Generation ansprechen, warum nicht.  Allerdings finde ich, die alten Filme sind nicht schlecht gealtert sind und man die auch heute noch schauen kann.
Viele Eltern haben mit ihren Kindern sicher schon Harry Potter gesehen, damit brauchen die eigentlich auch kein Reboot.


----------



## GamesAreLegends (8. Januar 2023)

Cakey666 schrieb:


> Mir kam letztens die Idee (als ich den Harry Podcast von coldmirror nochmal gehört hab), dass sie ja die verworfene Idee von damals umsetzen könnten und es moderner machen bzw in unserer Zeit spielen lassen können, dass die Schüler vielleicht auf eine Standard Highschool gehen und nicht in einem altertümlichen Schloss. Es ist was neues, die Story wird zwar die selbe sein, aber wegen verschiedenen Sachen aus der heutigen Zeit müsste man manche Storyinhalte auch umstrukturieren.
> Es würden aber auch viele Leute haten glaube ich, deswegen gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass sie in eine solche Richtung gehen würden.


Hogwarts und die Wizarding World tragen auch dazu bei das ich HP so sehr mag. Das ist nicht zu verachten.

Viel mehr sehe ich hier die Chance endlich mehr Zauberschulen zu sehen. Hoffentlich auch ne ausdehnung der Lore so wie es Hogwarts Legacy jetzt tun wird.

Man könnte in den alten Filmen meinen es gäbe nur 6 Lehrer und vllt 90-100 Schüler und das für ganz Großbritannien. In den Büchern wird es zwar nicht direkt erwähnt aber es kommt das Gefühl für mich auf das es weit aus mehr Lehrer und Schüler sind


----------



## Garfield1980 (8. Januar 2023)

Lauriiiiausns schrieb:


> fand die Fantastischen Tierwesen gut.Davon kann es meiner Meinung nach, noch mehrere Teile geben


Nachdem der letzte Teil an den Kinokassen ziemlich enttäuschte und fast zum Flop geriet, eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Maasl (Mittwoch um 18:08)

Rookieone schrieb:


> 1. Ja, leider.
> 2. Aber was hat 3D mit Action zu tun? Ich finde ruhige 3D Szenen sogar viel besser als wilde Action-Kamerafahrten, wo einem dauernd was ins Gesicht explodiert.


Gibts überhaupt Filme ohne viel Action, die in 3D sind ? Mir fallen da nur viele bunten Animationsfilme ein, die STAR WARS Filme und viele Marvel Filme und jetzt der neue Avatar. Ich weiß auch nicht, was dir 3D großartig bringt, wenn man es nur in komplett ruhigen Szenen einsetzt. Die Gewöhnung vom 3D Effekt ist doch recht stark. Ich persönlich brauche es generell nicht.


----------

